# Triton MOF001 2-1/4 HP Dual-Mode Plunge Router



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I see this on Craigs List for $170.00. Would this be a good router and at that price to purchase and add to my router table? I now have a table but I don't have a router for it.
I have been watching for a triton router so I can adjust it and change bits from the top. I'm just not ready to spend a ton of money on one yet.

Bryan


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think you would be happier with a Bosch 1617EVSPK; I recently saw a post about a very good price on the forums. Bosch parts and service are second to none and this is an area where Triton is lacking.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Mike said:


> I think you would be happier with a Bosch 1617EVSPK; I recently saw a post about a very good price on the forums. Bosch parts and service are second to none and this is an area where Triton is lacking.


Thanks Mike. I searched Amazon and see it's a good price there but after reading many of the reviews I'm not sure I want to go with that.

The bottom line is I'm just trying to find a good router that I can dedicate to the table that's easy to adjust the height as well as change bits. I can't see myself spending over $300.00 on a lift.

Any ideas?


Thanks all.


Bryan


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Most combo kit routers can be adjusted from above the table; add a Musclechuck and your bit changes will be quick and easy.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Good to know Mike, I'd never heard of them.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

@Cricket

There should still be a link for a Musclechuck discount on the forums?

I am in no way connected to DeRosa Engineering and do not profit from any purchase members make from Musclechuck. This is just a discount I set up for forum members.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Mike said:


> @Cricket
> 
> There should still be a link for a Musclechuck discount on the forums?
> 
> I am in no way connected to DeRosa Engineering and do not profit from any purchase members make from Musclechuck. This is just a discount I set up for forum members.


Mike, that's good to know for when ever I need one.

About our earlier conversation about that Triton and then the Bosch you recommended.
I did pick up an old Bosch 1615E??, I don't remember the exact last two digits now but I think it will get my by for now mounting it on my table. Then at least, I'll have something to use until I can take the plunge and buy better.

thanks!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice little routers, they will work well for you Bryan. Most parts are still available.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Bryan, I'm assuming that your price on the Triton is in U.S. $.

Our local tool store in Canada has the same machine for $170 Cdn. That's quite a bit less.

I don't have the Triton, but I do have the Bosch. :smile:


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

cocobolo1 said:


> Bryan, I'm assuming that your price on the Triton is in U.S. $.
> 
> Our local tool store in Canada has the same machine for $170 Cdn. That's quite a bit less.
> 
> I don't have the Triton, but I do have the Bosch. :smile:


Keith,

I did not buy the Triton, I bought the Bosch. Before I responded to the Craigslist ad I did a few internet search's to read up on the Bosch and it looked like it'd be worth making an offer. He was asking $80 but since is was such an old model he accepted my offer of $50.00. I hope it's a good one, it does look pretty clean and it turns on ok. I really didn't have time today to mess with it so we'll see how well it works when I get it under a load.

I do have a Ridgid router kit (in a bag) that I've use quite a bit but never had a table until now. I look forward to putting it all together and giving it a try. Next up, buy a good fence.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bryan have a look in my uploads. There should be a picture in there of a fence I made. It has sliding faces and dust collection and you can make it for $5 in 3 or 4 hours. It is as good as any you could buy.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Bryan have a look in my uploads. There should be a picture in there of a fence I made. It has sliding faces and dust collection and you can make it for $5 in 3 or 4 hours. It is as good as any you could buy.




Chuck, 
Where can I find your uploads? I looked at your at your profile and I don't see anything there. I have looked at other members profiles in the past (haven't tried today) and seen their pictures but today I don't see anything under your profile.

I'm really all in on building my own fence and it's great you've offered yours. I just need to get to it. Maybe I have a computer problem on my end.
Thank you!

Bryan


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> Chuck,
> Where can I find your uploads? I looked at your at your profile and I don't see anything there. I have looked at other members profiles in the past (haven't tried today) and seen their pictures but today I don't see anything under your profile.
> 
> I'm really all in on building my own fence and it's great you've offered yours. I just need to get to it. Maybe I have a computer problem on my end.
> ...


Cherryville Chuck
Moderation Team

Join Date: Sep 2010
Country: Canada
First Name: Charles
Posts: 9,093
*View Cherryville Chuck's Uploads*


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> Cherryville Chuck
> Moderation Team
> 
> Join Date: Sep 2010
> ...


OK Wise Guy Stick

Where are they? I mentioned I didn't see them under his profile.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Never mind, I found them you old poop!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

refresh the web site or quit using your phone....

it's the last line under the profile name/picture...

Join Date: Sep 2010
Country: Canada
First Name: Charles
Posts: 9,093
*View Cherryville Chuck's Uploads*

or try this link...

http://www.routerforums.com/profile.php?do=editattachments&u=47294&showthumbs=1....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

refresh the web site or quit using your phone....

it's the last line under the profile name/picture...



http://www.routerforums.com/profile.php?do=editattachments&u=47294&showthumbs=1....


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't have a cell phone and I'm refreshed.

Much better. Thank you Stick.

Bryan


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bryansong said:


> and I'm refreshed.
> 
> Much better. Thank you Stick.
> 
> Bryan


got into Dan's stash did we...


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Made me chuckle


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

You'll never be sorry you bought this Triton Router, Bryan. I have a 3 .25 hp TRC001 for 9 years with never a problem until this week. I had to replace the power switch. That cost $8.50 CDN and $14.00 shipping. They also send pictures and video to help me change out the power switch. Most excellent service I've had from any tool Co. "Nordis.ca" Canadian head office for Triton Tools. Very Happy Customer here.
The 2.5 hp is plenty big for most of the router work a hobbyist might need. These Tritons are real workhorses. I wouldn't hesitate to purchase another.


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

I bought the MFO01 last Dec when it was on sale for $179 at Peachtree. I have used it both free-hand and in my shop-built table and have been extremely happy with it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I love the TRA001, the 3.25 hp unit. I'd go to that model when the time comes. No lift needed, its built in. As to the fence, I wish my fence were a little taller, but it does have a T Track across the width of the top, which is great for a feather board to hold your work down properly. It also works for holding a piece vertically. Whatever router you're using, go to YouTube and look for videos by Mark Sommerfeld and/or Bill Hylton. You can also find Hylton's book, "Woodworking With The Router," used and pretty cheap. He has a later book, "Router Magic," but I think the earlier one is easier to follow. A whole world opens up with a table mounted router.


----------

